# Opiniones sobre iMall (web de PCBs muy económicas)



## bivalvo (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Para aquellos que la conozcáis, quería pediros vuestra opinión sobre la página web iMall.

Las PCB según aparecen ahí están a un precio de risa. Y encima te mandan más de una copia.

¿Son de calidad muy baja a costa de ese precio? ¿Los gastos de envío son gratuitos? ¿Cuántas te envían en total?

A parte de eso, todo lo que me podáis contar me servirá de gran ayuda. También si conocéis otras webs de fabricación de PCBs low-cost, molaría! 

Nada más, muchas gracias por adelantado.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2015)

Haz un simulacro de compra. Ves echando al carrito y al final, que te saque la cuenta. Así verás los gastos y cantidades por las placas y por el envío.

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Jun 27, 2015)

No te dan los gastos de envío y demás hasta que no vas a terminar de ordenar la compra. Yo sólo quería saber vuestra opinión al respecto (de los que hayáis probado esta empresa), por si está bien o me recomendáis otra. Es para no ir haciendo cuentas a lo loco por páginas y páginas de PCBs 

Gracias


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hola bivalvo:

    En 2013 les hice este pedido con envío por correo certificado:
      2Layer Green PCB 10cm x 10cm Max PCB Thickness  *1.6mm*
      Surface Finish  *HASL*
      E-test 100% *e-test*
      Open Source And Get 2 More Additional Boards  *Yes* 
                                                             Subtotal                 *$24.90*
                                                             Shipping & Handling   *$8.98*
                                                             Grand Total             *$33.88*

Salu2.


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> No te dan los gastos de envío y demás hasta que no vas a terminar de ordenar la compra. Yo sólo quería saber vuestra opinión al respecto (de los que hayáis probado esta empresa), por si está bien o me recomendáis otra. Es para no ir haciendo cuentas a lo loco por páginas y páginas de PCBs
> 
> Gracias



Pero un simulacro es eso, hacer todo el proceso de compra para que te visualice las cantidades, y cuando te pida el medio de pago, simplemente deshaces la compra. Es del todo legal y te deben aparecer *todas* las cantidades desglosadas, incluidos gastos de envío.

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Jun 27, 2015)

Sí, si es para evitar únicamente tener que hacer una cuenta (paso necesario para conocer los gastos de envío).

Están bien los precios, por lo que veo. ¿Alguien conoce alguna alternativa? Estoy abierto a baratijas, de momento solo estoy probando cosillas


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2015)

Esa web no la conozco pero la gente de otros foros (yo no) ha encargado placas a seedstudio y están contentos


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hola bivalvo:
     En 2014 hice este otro pedido, similar al que puse en mi anterior post, esta vez lo hice a http://smart-prototyping.com/Prototyping-Services/Electronic-Prototyping/PCB-Prototyping.html y la calidad fue similar y el precio más bajo:

PCB Prototyping
- Quantity: *10*
- Max X-Dimension (cm): *10*
- Max Y-Dimension (cm): *10*
- Layers: *2*
- PCB Thickness (mm): *1.6*
- Copper Thickness: *1 oz*
- Surface Finish: *HASL*
- Solder Mask Color: *Green*
- E-Test Pass: *95%*
- Solder Paste Stencil: *no*
- Separated Sub-Boards:* no*
- Gerber Files(zip or rar): *miPCB.zip*
                                                                                                                             Sub-Total:  *8.74€*
Int. Shipping Rate (Registered Mail, Registered Bulk Air Mail by Swiss Post, 6-16, with tracking): * 6.57€*
                                                                                                                                   Total: *15.30€* 

Salu2.	



bivalvo dijo:


> Sí, si es para evitar únicamente tener que hacer una cuenta (paso necesario para conocer los gastos de envío).
> 
> Están bien los precios, por lo que veo. ¿Alguien conoce alguna alternativa? Estoy abierto a baratijas, de momento solo estoy probando cosillas


----------



## bivalvo (Jun 27, 2015)

Muchas gracias a ambos! Echaré un vistazo a esas páginas. En iMall te incluyen los componentes, AG-1?


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 27, 2015)

¿A que te refieres con que si incluyen los componente?
Si te refieres a la serigrafía de los componentes la incluyen los dos.

Por otra parte prefiero Smart ya que es bastante más economico.
Salu2.


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 28, 2015)

En estas dos imágenes se pueden ver a la izquierda una de las PCB realizadas en imall y a la derecha una de las PCB realizadas en Smart:












Salu2.


----------



## bivalvo (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow!! Sin palabras. Están muy bien ambas.

Lo de la serigrafía también te lo quería consultar, pero ya me has respondido automáticamente jaja.
Con lo de los componentes me refería a si te los incluían en el montaje (soldados). Aunque viendo la foto, no tienes ningún componente, así que si los sueldan será por un extra, intuyo.

Por lo general no tengo problema en soldar los componentes que yo compre por otro lado. El único problema son los componentes SMD de patillas reducidas... Esos van a dar mucho por saco, pero bueno.

Gracias!


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 30, 2015)

Si en la PCB van componentes SMD y quieres que te los monten el mismo fabricante, debes añadir otro gasto más en el proceso de fabricación de los PCB, la fabricación del Stencil. 

Por el montaje te cobran dependiendo si es montaje manual, automático, TH, SMD,......  otros puntos a tener en cuenta sobre el montaje son documentar el montaje, si les envías los componentes o te los consiguen y cobran ellos, ......


Salu2.




bivalvo dijo:


> Wow!! Sin palabras. Están muy bien ambas.
> 
> Lo de la serigrafía también te lo quería consultar, pero ya me has respondido automáticamente jaja.
> Con lo de los componentes me refería a si te los incluían en el montaje (soldados). Aunque viendo la foto, no tienes ningún componente, así que si los sueldan será por un extra, intuyo.
> ...


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 5, 2015)

¿Cuál de las dos dirías que te ha dado un mejor resultado? A la vista de las fotografías el acabado parece bastante parecido.


----------



## AG-1 (Jul 7, 2015)

bivalvo dijo:


> ¿Cuál de las dos dirías que te ha dado un mejor resultado? A la vista de las fotografías el acabado parece bastante parecido.



     Los dos como indicas son similares. Personalmente para un diseño a 2 caras de características similares, sin dudarlo, elegiría siempre el más barato (incluidos los gastos de envío) considerando también el tiempo total hasta recibirlos.

     Los dos me los enviaros por correo certificado y entre el día que los pagué y el día que los recibí trascurrió algo menos de un mes.

Salu2.


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 10, 2015)

¿No existe la posibilidad de un envío más lento pero gratuito? Un mes me parece excesivo para un envío de pago que llega por correo certificado.

De todas formas es excelente. Comparado con lo que cuesta fabricar una PCB aquí en España... ¡Es un mundo!


----------



## AG-1 (Jul 10, 2015)

En la fabricación no suelen tardar mas de 5 días.
Luego lo preparan para enviarlo.....
El envío viene a tardar aproximadamente 15 días.

   Ya se que el importe del envío es similar al coste de las 10 PCB. Ofrecen envíos más rápidos por DHL, UPS, ....., pero el precio es para tener ganas de recibirlas pronto. Desconozco si envían por correo normal pero como indicas no vas a encontrar ningún precio similar (en España o Europa,  para esa cantidad y con esa calidad ni te molestes en buscar nada parecido).

   Hasta la aparición de este tipo de ofertas realizar un prototipo era algo para pensárselo. Ppero realizar un prototipo de 10 unidades con pistas en las 2 caras, máscara en las 2 caras,  serigrafía en las 2 caras,  formato del PCB con la forma deseada y de medidas máximas 100mmx100mm, con calidad profesional, aun tardando 1 mes  por 20 Euros aproximadamente me parece casi un regalo.

Salu2.


----------



## bivalvo (Jul 16, 2015)

A día de hoy, con lo que se cobra por una de éstas, ciertamente sí, llevas razón.

Muchas gracias, AG-1!!


----------

